# NOT-AUS für Heizpatronen



## Dirk_S (25 August 2005)

Hallo,
wer kann mir weiterhelfen. Wenn ich eine NOT-AUS-Schaltung realisiere, dann schalte ich Motore und gefährliche Bewegungen bei Personenschutz, 2-kanlig ab. Wie verhält sich das bei einer Einheit, die ich mit einer Heizpatrone (400W / 230V) erhitze. Reicht da vieleicht auch die Ansteuerung des Heizrelais aus, denn bei bei sofortigem Stopp ist die Patrone ja auch noch trotzdem heiß und der Schaden ist ja "nur eine Verbrennung". Gibt es hier eine eindeutige Aussage.-


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 August 2005)

Hallo,
na auf jeden Fall muß ja im Normalbetrieb ein Schutz drum sein das Verbrennungen auszuschließen sind, wird der entfernt, Pech gehabt, das Prinzip bleibt gewahrt.


----------



## Dirk_S (25 August 2005)

Hallo,
danke für promte Antwort. Die Heizpatronen sind nicht einzeln abgedeckt.
Die Maschine hat eine komplette Einhausung mit Lichtvorhang.

Die Frage war vielleicht blöd formuliert, denn muß ich die Heizpatronen hardwaremäßig (NOT-AUS und Lichtvorhang) abschalten oder reicht es vielleicht auch softwaremäßig (über SPS S7-300).


----------



## Unreal (25 August 2005)

Servus,

steht alles in der VDE 0100-Teil 420:

Zugängliche Teile   Material der zug. Oberfläche     Max Temperaturen(°C)

beim Betrieb in der    metallisch                                  55
der Hand gehaltene   nicht metallisch                           65
Teile

Teile, die berührt       metallisch                                  70
werden müssen,        nicht metallisch                          80
aber nicht in der
Hand gehalten
werden

Teile, die bei             metallisch                                  80
normalen Betrieb      nicht metallisch                           90
nicht berührt zu
werden brauchen

Zusätzlich ist bei Heißwasser oder Dampferzeugern ein 
Überhitzungsschutz, der nicht selbsttätig wiedereinschaltet, 
vorgeschrieben.
Wenn die Betriebstemperatur deiner Heizpatronen die Grenzwerte 
der o.a. Tabelle auch nur kurzfristig überschreitet, so müssen dies gegen
zufällige Berührung gesichert werden (Schutz aus nicht brennbaren 
Werk- oder Baustoffen).

Bei uns im Betrieb sichern wir das Ganze mit Schutz und einem am Schutz
montierten Sicherheitsschalter ab, d.h. wenn jemand den Schutz abnimmt
wird automatisch der Heizkreis abgeschaltet. 
Zusätzlich verwenden wir seit einiger Zeit reversible Temperaturanzeigen
die zeigen z.B. eine Hand bei Temperaturen unter 65°C und ein 
Verbotsschild um die Hand bei Temperaturen über 65°C (d.h. Teile
nicht berühren). 
Ist eigentlich ganz simpel und kostet wirklich nicht viel, bringt aber ne 
Menge, vor allem wenn man Spezialisten hat, die den Sicherheitsschalter
brücken und sich dann noch die Hände verbrennen.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

MfG Unreal


----------



## Unreal (25 August 2005)

Nochmal Servus,

Also nochmal die Tabelle:
Teile, die bei normalen Betrieb in der Hand gehalten werden:
metallische Oberfläche: 55°C / nicht metallische Oberfläche: 65°C

Teile, die berührt werden müssen, aber nicht in der Hand gehalten werden:
metallische Oberfläche: 70°C / nicht metallische Oberfläche: 80°C

Teile, die beim normalen Betrieb nicht berührt zu werden brauchen:
metallische Oberfläche: 80°C / nicht metallische Oberfläche: 90°C 

MfG Unreal[/list]


----------



## Dirk_S (25 August 2005)

Auch Servus,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Die Spitze ist aus Metall und ca. 250°C heiß.
Das heißt diese Bearbeitung braucht nur so weit weg zu sein, daß niemand das Teil berührt. Wir verfahren das Teil sowieso mit einem Schiebetisch zur Bearbeitung.

Bei NOT-AUS und Eintritt in den Lichtvorhang werden die Ausgänge der SPS spannungslos und das Halbleiterrelais fällt ab.

Frage: Reicht das aus oder muß die 230VAC extra nochmals abgeschalten werden?


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 August 2005)

Ich denke das reicht nicht - Das Relais könnte defekt sein. 

Bei Verletzungsgefahr immer Lastkreis abschalten.


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 August 2005)

Hallo,
genau, die Halbleiterrelais müßen mit Klappertechnik abschaltbar sein, ist genau wie bei Frequenzumrichtern.


----------



## Unreal (26 August 2005)

Servus,

mach das mal in der Meisterprüfung!!!
Sicherheitsrelevante Bereiche nur über SPS abschalten :shock: 

Einem Kollegen von mir ist das passiert, sowas vergisst man im 
Stress schon mal. Zum Glück ist es den anderen Mitstreitern noch
aufgefallen, sonst könnte er seine praktische Prüfung nochmal machen.
Im Nachfolgekurs hatten 2 Leute nicht soviel Glück.

MfG Unreal


----------



## MRT (27 August 2005)

Hallo!

Also muss der Hauptstromkreis mit dem Not Aus auch abgeschaltet (Netzschütz) werden?


----------



## knabi (27 August 2005)

@MRT: Nicht notwendigerweise. Es reicht aus, wenn die betreffende Anlage einen Zustand erreicht, bei dem keine Gefährdungen für Personen mehr auftreten. In vielen Anlagen wäre eine Komplettabschaltung auch mit riesigen Schwierigkeiten verbunden. Welche Maßnahmen für den Not-Aus-Fall notwendig sind, muß mit einer Risikoanalyse festgelegt werden.


----------



## Unreal (27 August 2005)

Servus,

Knabi: Geb dir vollkommen recht
Ich wollte mit der Abschaltung über SPS nur zum Ausdruck bringen,
daß dies nicht ausreichend ist. 

Wenn sich jemand die Flotschen dran verbrennen kann, muß laut VDE
die Abschaltung DIREKT erfolgen (d.h. ohne Umweg über SPS), dies 
erreicht man z.B. über einen Verriegelungsschalter, der an einem
Schutz befestigt ist, wird dieser entfernt so wird die Heizpatrone 
hardwareseitig (Klappertechnisch) vom Netz getrennt, (evtl. zus. 
Meldekontakt zur SPS), befinden sich unter diesem Schutz noch andere
z.B. drehende Teile ist vielleicht eine Not-Aus Abschaltung erforderlich
bzw. sinnvoller.


MfG Unreal


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

Unreal schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Knabi: Geb dir vollkommen recht
> Ich wollte mit der Abschaltung über SPS nur zum Ausdruck bringen,
> ...



Und was soll das bringen ? Die meisten Teile die mit einer Heizpatrone geheizt werden ,sind auch nach dem Auschalten locker 10 Minuten Brennheiß !

Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb wo viele Verpackungsmaschinen mit Heißleimanlagen stehen ,und bei KEINER wird die Heizung deaktiviert im Fall eine Not-Aus  :roll:  .(Temperaturen um die 170°C)

Hätte auch keinen Sinn ,weil die Teile ohnehin noch sehr lange heiß bleiben würden.......

Also ob das Sinnvoll ist die Heizung überhaupt zu deaktiveren ?
Zumal dann je nach Anwendung eine Gewisse Aufheizzeit erforderlich ist.


----------



## cmm1808 (12 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

das ist richtig.

Bei Heißleim stellt nicht die Leimdüse selbs die Gefahr dar, sondern der Leim.
Dieser wird per Luftdruck aus der Leitung durch die Düse gepreßt.
Hierbei muß die Ansteuerung der Ventile hardwaremäßig getrennt werden.

Für Heizpatronen, z.B. Folienschweißung, Codiergeräte usw., gilt:

Sind diese beweglich, muß das bewegende Element hardwaremäßig abgeschaltet werden.
Das Heizelement stellt in diesem Fall nur einen el. Verbraucher dar, wie z.B. eine Glühbirne 230V 100W.
Wer schaltet bei Not-Aus eine Glühbirne ab? Weil sie heiß wird und nicht in der Hand gehalten werden kann?

Ein Kompromiss wäre: beim Öffnen einer Sicherheitstür oder Lichtgitter bleibt die Heizpatrone "bestromt", beim geziehlten Auslösen eines Not-Aus wird abgeschaltet (hardwaremäßig).

Eine Sicherheitstür öffnet man während eines Prozesses, einen Not-Aus schlägt man bei Erkennung IRGENDEINER GEFAHR für den MENSCHEN.
Leider ist für viele der Not-Aus Schalter gleichbedeutend mit einem Stop-Taster. 

Für den Maschinenprozess selber wäre es absolut unsinnig Temperaturen abzuschalten.

Auf jeden Fall muß per Beschriftung (Aufkleber) vor Hitze gewarnt werden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

Unreal schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Knabi: Geb dir vollkommen recht
> Ich wollte mit der Abschaltung über SPS nur zum Ausdruck bringen,
> ...



Und was soll das bringen ? Die meisten Teile die mit einer Heizpatrone geheizt werden ,sind auch nach dem Auschalten locker 10 Minuten Brennheiß !

Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb wo viele Verpackungsmaschinen mit Heißleimanlagen stehen ,und bei KEINER wird die Heizung deaktiviert im Fall eine Not-Aus  :roll:  .(Temperaturen um die 170°C)

Hätte auch keinen Sinn ,weil die Teile ohnehin noch sehr lange heiß bleiben würden.......

Also ob das Sinnvoll ist die Heizung überhaupt zu deaktiveren ?
Zumal dann je nach Anwendung eine Gewisse Aufheizzeit erforderlich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

cmm1808 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig.
> 
> ...



Es stimmt schon das bei Heißleimgeräten die Druckluft weggeschaltet wird ,aber dennoch kann man sich wunderbar an den Leimköpfen verbrennen  :wink:  .

Ich kenne zwar die Vorschriften nicht    ,kann aber sagen das in der Praxis selten irgendwelche Heizungen spannungsfrei geschaltet werden .

Wäre bei manchen Maschinen wohl auch unmöglich.....am besten Berührungschutz herstellen wenn möglich ,und hinreichend auf die Gefahr hinweisen .(Durch schilder und Warnfarben etwa)


----------



## cmm1808 (13 Dezember 2005)

Ja,ja,

verbrennen kann man sich schon, habe im Maschinenbau solche Verpackungsmaschinen (Traypacker, Verschließer usw.) gebaut und inbetriebgenommen.

Grade bei solchen Maschinen kann es sich keiner leisten zu warten, bis nach Abschaltung der Spannung des Leimgeräts das System wieder auf Betriebstemperatur ist.

Ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der so etwas macht und auch keinen Kunden der so etwas will.


Berührungsschutz und Kennzeichnung sind allerdings Pflicht.


Gruß
Christian


----------

